# Transfer maid



## kkell

We are looking for a nice family for our maid as we will be leaving
Singapore at the end of the year. Grace is hard working, honest,
Fantastic with children. Highly recommended she will be an asset to any family.


----------



## aliaman12

Hello,

Can you please let me know the following.

1. Availability of the maid
2. Salary/month 

Best regards,

S


----------



## kkell

Salary 600, start date jan 5th, every sunday off
Best regards


----------



## Jsmum

Hi,

May I know if you have found a family for your maid?


----------



## kkell

Jsmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if you have found a family for your maid?


Yes we have found a family for her thank you.


----------



## Fusionmom

*Expat Exp Transfer Helper*



kkell said:


> We are looking for a nice family for our maid as we will be leaving
> Singapore at the end of the year. Grace is hard working, honest,
> Fantastic with children. Highly recommended she will be an asset to any family.


- Does she has experience with American family?

- I have two sensory processing children so I need someone firm and patient.

- Our initial place is in a condo but I am not sure how big are the helper's room. Can I know where she is currently sleeping?

Thanks
Ruth


----------

